# Before and After Jerky on BGE



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I got ahold of some beef I prepared it and now is swimming in a special sauce over night. Tomorrow I will fire up the BGE for a very very slow and low burn. Results of the cook off will be posted late tomorrow afternoon. 
Whyme
Btw my Mako is up for sale


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok. After a several hour cook on low heat here are the results.
Damn good. Best part of it I made it for pennies on a dollar.
I made three trays.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Pix two
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Last pix. On this pix I did flip each strip over one hour before I took it off.
Whyme


----------

